# Siamese baby rats needing loving homes in Utah



## Mystic (Dec 28, 2012)

I have recently decided to cut back on the number of rats I own, its hard to do because I love them all but I cant give them all the love and attention they need. I have three 7 week old Siamese rats needing a good home, I have 2 dumbo females, one who has black eyes and the other has ruby eyes, and then a standard ear ruby eyed male. They are free to any one who will give them a good home. I live in Utah.

Here are pictures of the babies at 3 weeks, they have grown since these were taken but they are still adorable.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww Too Cute!

I actually live in UT too!

But I don't think my mom would let me get another rattie :/

I have 2 male ratties right now..



Good Luck though! 
If any thing changes, maybe I could adopt the little male one..
But I'm not making any promises! (lol)

Also, who knows if you live near me? LOL

LOVE THEM THOUGH


----------

